# Ready and waiting...



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok so I know there's no room for a puppy in there at the minute but we have it full of all of her little bits to prevent our kleptomaniac Lola from pinching. Lola's already claimed a few items... Hmmm! 

That's mummy Milly's goody bag on top!


















Just need the puppy!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So excited for you!!!!!! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

You are so ready! Love the toys and blanket. Can't wait to see the picture with little Nina trying everything, and the little goat (?) toy after a few play sessions!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhh what a lovely bedroom, so excited for you. I hope Millie likes her gift xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Ahhhh what a lovely bedroom, so excited for you. I hope Millie likes her gift xx


Oh I hope she does too.. She got some dried beef heart, barking heads digestives and a lovely puppy shaped plush toy (I hope it comforts her a little).


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ps we aren't as coordinated as Miss Molly from Scotland!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Does Lola get a big sister bag too?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Also got her little tag engraved today for her collar! She's tagged as mine!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

........,.,,,........ And you've only got one door


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Does Lola get a big sister bag too?


Marzi, Lola has stolen 3 balls, a chew ring, and puppy training treats! She just helps herself! She thinks its Christmas!  Plus I bought her a new ball for in the water when I was buying Nina's bits and bobs! She's doing well out of this. Monkey!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> ........,.,,,........ And you've only got one door


I know! I wasn't allowed to buy a new crate! Arrggghhhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

That's my girl


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> That's my girl


Hehe! She knows she's the boss girl!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hahaha - I can totally relate to this, Ralph did the same - he really was the jealous older brother wanting all the new cuddly toys - and then true to form wreck it ralph would wreck them as they were only puppy things....
I just replied to your post asking if nina had pink "stuff"? Ha love it!!
Also check out breeding page, there is past that could do with your help on NI breeders.
She will feel very loved at at home when she arrives - enjoy with Lola x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Tracey. Pink stuff is minimal! Lol! I'm thinking about buying a bow


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Thanks Tracey. Pink stuff is minimal! Lol! I'm thinking about buying a bow


My OH tells me I'm not Paris Hilton and it looks daft - I disagree......
About the bow - I know I'm not Paris Hilton lol!! 
Nina would look delightful with or without the accessories - she has Lola to accessorise her!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I am sure as time goes on Nina will swipe a few of Lola's toys, its not long before they are merged. Arlo had a favorite teddy, but Savannahs favorite play thing was her new big brother. So excited for you.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

That is so cute!! Tilly has the pink fluffy bone toy.

I'm going to order one of those pretty collars with the flower on that Karen got for Mabel. I think Lola and Nina would look lovely with a bow/flower 

Hope you manage to sleep tonight - super excited for you!!

Xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes Lottie, I am going to buy these collars too when Nina is into her big girl collar. They will be cute girls together! Meantime I got a little soft leather one, easy to clean etc. Lola gets SOO grubby though... I think I will need 4!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Look at that, all ready to go, lucky Nina. Tracey is right, Lola is going to get a bit of a shock but hopefully a good one! Ruth, you must be so excited, how on earth will you sleep tonight? We will all be waiting for a picture update tomorrow.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

In bed. Unable to sleep! Aaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

bless you! like a kid at Christmas x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hahahha get some sleep...you might not get any tomorrow! Ah its just so exciting

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I bet tomorrow will be really exciting for all of you and I'm sure Lola will be a good big sister! Can't wait to see pictures of the two of them together that will be so cute


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I wonder if you are asleep yet Lots of coffee tomorrow I bet


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It is TODAY it is TODAY!
Happy Nina Day


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I hope that meeting finishes early .....I wonder if we get an update tonight, we"ll all be waiting, fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I know you aren't collecting her until later but I am checking just in case you changed your plans and beat down the breeder's door at breakfast time!! 😄😄

Her bed looks lovely, what a great place to come 'home' to. Lola is going to have so much fun. Eeeeeeeeeeek! Looking forward to all the stories you will soon have to share!!

N xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Can't wait to see pictures the anticipation is killing me


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Can't wait to see pictures the anticipation is killing me


Me too

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Not long now.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Really not long now


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooooooo you must be there


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

We should have a count down until the first photo


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Might have to count up lol cos don't know what no. to start from


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Om we'll count up in hours - 
plus 1 now


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I got a sneaky peek at the lovely Nina.... All is well in Northern Ireland, I've been asked to let you know ..... Ruth's going to post later xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> I got a sneaky peek at the lovely Nina.... All is well in Northern Ireland, I've been asked to let you know ..... Ruth's going to post later xxx


Is this one of the perks of being a puppy pusher?
Good to know all is well with Nina, just want to see her with lovely Lola.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> I got a sneaky peek at the lovely Nina.... All is well in Northern Ireland, I've been asked to let you know ..... Ruth's going to post later xxx


You are teasing us now Karen!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

The anticipation is killing.....! Lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol yes ... Puppy dealer I think I prefer  Any way I got a lovely picture sent to my phone, but Ruth asked me yo say I'd had a sneaky peak ... I joked that I might share it but I know she" ll want to show us all .... Anyway lol I can't even if I want to cos I've just got a new phone and was in the process of swapping over and the picture is no more, old info is there but as it came through on the cross over it hasn't transferred .....come on Ruth xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Plus 5 hours now ....


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

I've logged on especially tonight - photos please!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I've made a new thread guys!! We've been busy bonding. I've made up for it with a mice summary and lots of pictures!!


----------

